# Foxit program



## D a v e W (Apr 6, 2010)

Is anyone using "Foxit"?

The ICC has started using it with there electronic versions.It is like Adobe Pro (free to minor cost), if your are I would like to get information on how it is working.  We are experiencing the chapter subfolder names being changed to a "wing-ding" type of language. Have to love bugs...... any info would be appreciated. And yes we are now rethinking on saving a buck and going with Adobe Pro.  Thanks


----------



## TJacobs (Apr 7, 2010)

You might be missing the font on your computer that they used for those headings.


----------



## D a v e W (Apr 7, 2010)

I wish it was that easy. Worked ok with Adobe reader, when we added Foxit the sub folder changed. ICC said reinstall in a different order. We did and everything opened ok. Next day open it and were back to the same problem. Just wondered if anyone else had attempted using this software (Foxit). I guess there are some bugs still with it. It's sad because it works very well, other than sub chapter folders are unreadable. Highlighting tools, sticky's, measuring tools, all work well. I guess we either live with it or Adobe Pro to get rid of the bugs, I mean more stable program.


----------

